# Gyno & Vitamin B6



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

I've heard of people using vitamin B6 in addition to Nolvadex, when getting rid of existing gyno - can anyone tell me more about this?

Thanks


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I don't know the ins and outs mate but when ive supplemented with 200mg of B6 ED Ive had no probs, however when ive ran an identicle cycle I have had some problems, its meant to lower prolactin by all acoounts, I always use it when using tren, my vits include 200mg in them anyway.


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for that mate.

I've heard it mentioned on 'gyno' searches and wondered what it did & how effective it would be - either in prevention or treatment.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

bobby chariot said:


> Thanks for that mate.
> 
> I've heard it mentioned on 'gyno' searches and wondered what it did & how effective it would be - either in prevention or treatment.


Id throw some in there mate for what its worth. 

200mg ED throughout a cycle, esp Deca/Tren etc - compounds like that.


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Cheers Jimmy


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Five-O said:


> I don't know the ins and outs mate but when ive supplemented with 200mg of B6 ED Ive had no probs, however when ive ran an identicle cycle I have had some problems, its meant to lower prolactin by all acoounts, I always use it when using tren, my vits include 200mg in them anyway.


Chaste berry is also meant to be very good at lowering prolactin, I have never tried it but some people swear by it...i think i will stick to my Dostinex for the time being.


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> Chaste berry is also meant to be very good at lowering prolactin, I have never tried it but some people swear by it...i think i will stick to my Dostinex for the time being.


Never knew that - cheers mate


----------



## shaney77777 (Nov 10, 2007)

is pct illegal


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> Chaste berry is also meant to be very good at lowering prolactin, I have never tried it but some people swear by it...i think i will stick to my Dostinex for the time being.


A low dose of T3 also lowers prolactin apparently.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Mast and winny are very, very effective aswell believe it or not.


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Mast and winny are very, very effective aswell believe it or not.


Thanks for that - you've prompted me to do a bit of reading-up on Winny; interesting stuff.

From what i've seen so far - it can be good to control the sides of other gear when stacked, to prevent gyno.

Do you think it would have any application in treating existing gyno?

Or likewise, would it be a safe choice for an actual cycle if gyno was already an issue?

Thanks mate


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

bobby chariot said:


> Thanks for that - you've prompted me to do a bit of reading-up on Winny; interesting stuff.
> 
> From what i've seen so far - it can be good to control the sides of other gear when stacked, to prevent gyno.
> 
> ...


hmmm...existing gyno is a difficult one mate, I have some under my right nipple but I can live with it no problem, it flares every now and then but I use aromisin to ward it off.

If you've already got gyno its basically there for good, its not impossible to decrease the size and soreness with either letro or aromisin but only surgery will actually remove the growth tbh mate.

The only thing ive ever read up about actually shrivelling gyno up is something called PGCL ( a sort of fat loss drug) which ive read bits and pieces of ppl injecting it directly into the growth  - tbh im not sure how successful its been but sounds painful.


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah i'm the same mate - i've got a lump under my right nip, been there years. Like you; doesn't really bother me - not too noticable as it is.

My problem being - i don't want it to get any worse - and so i'm just trying to research into what options i may have in the future - will i need to stay 100% natural, or will i be ok to do some low dose, short cycles...??

But for the time being i'm just getting back to basics - and enjoying every minute of it!

Cheers jimmy


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

bobby chariot said:


> Yeah i'm the same mate - i've got a lump under my right nip, been there years. Like you; doesn't really bother me - not too noticable as it is.
> 
> My problem being - i don't want it to get any worse - and so i'm just trying to research into what options i may have in the future - will i need to stay 100% natural, or will i be ok to do some low dose, short cycles...??
> 
> ...


well mate, letro will do the job like aromisin because they will both crush estrogen, the one difference is that with aromisin there is no estrogen re-bound, and the libido loss is better too, which means you don't have to worry about anything flooding back into your system afterwards.

I find 20mg of aromisin does the job for me when i get itchey nipples, letro was just plain evil to my sex life...lol....it hits some harder than others, i took it off cycle so had minimal test in my system to balance things out.


----------

